# 5c Collet Blocks Set - Any Recommendations?



## jjtgrinder (Jan 22, 2016)

I would like to buy a 5C Collet Block Set.  Are there any good sets that are made in Taiwan, Japan or the like as opposed to China?  What should I look for? 

I would like advise on a good "cam-type" 5C collet vise that is horizontal/vertical also.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 22, 2016)

The only thing that might not be made in China is the Lyndex set ~200, but you would have to double check, because several people has said Lyndex quality is not what it once was.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2016)

Collet blocks are not usually used for super high precision work.  The Chinese set I have works just fine, nothing else I could have wanted besides a spanner wrench to tighten the collets, which was not included.  After using a rod in the radial holes in the nut for a while, I purchased a spanner wrench to fit it for around $6.  The small lever closer that came with the set seems only suitable for light work.  If you have an aversion to Chinese tools because they are Chinese, well, I guess I understand that.  The Chinese collet block set that I have are very good tools and do everything I expect them to do.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jan 22, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> The Chinese collet block set that I have are very good tools and do everything I expect them to do.



thank you all, I'll go with chinese then. 

Bob, where did you order the spanner wrench?


----------



## mikey (Jan 22, 2016)

I have the Tormach set that includes two nuts, the lever closer, wrench and a tacky box and it works quite well. They are Chinese, I think, but they work fine for the little use they see. The threading was a little rough but a wire brush and some lube took care of that. You can see it here: https://www.tormach.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=33103


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2016)

jjtgrinder said:


> thank you all, I'll go with chinese then.
> 
> Bob, where did you order the spanner wrench?


The spanner I bought was from Enco.  The part number was MG307-3640, actually a clearance sale p/n, it is now discontinued by Enco.  Capacity is 3/4-2", it is 6-3/8" long overall, and it has a 3/16" diameter pin, 5/32" high to fit in the collet closer nut holes.  It fits the nuts nicely.  No brand name or country of origin on wrench...

My collet block set is branded Interstate.


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 22, 2016)

jjtgrinder said:


> where did you order the spanner wrench?



This is something you can get that's made in America if you want, but it will cost almost as much as the collet block set.

This is the wrench i got for my set.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004WBI4


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 22, 2016)

A pin spanner wrench is a simple fun project.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jan 26, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> Capacity is 3/4-2"



Help me here, what does this spec mean?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 26, 2016)

jjtgrinder said:


> Help me here, what does this spec mean?


3/4-2" is the diameter range that the wrench can accommodate.


----------



## KMoffett (Jan 26, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, in the clamped position, is the handle parallel to the collet's axis, or at a right angle?

Ken


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 26, 2016)

The above is what I call a pin spanner,  The pin goes into radial holes drilled into the O.D. of a nut.  This one has a hinge built in so it can adjust to different diameters.  In the case of the one I have for my collet blocks, the range of O.D.'s that the wrench can accommodate is 3/4" to 2".  In the picture above the hinged feature is adjusted to somewhere in the middle of the size range.


Above is a non-adjustable hook spanner.  It will only fit one O.D.  The hook fits into notches on the O.D. of the work.


Above is a non-adjustable pin face spanner.  The pins are at a fixed spacing for a particular job.  Sometimes pin spanners have replaceable pins of various diameters and lengths.



The photo above is an adjustable pin face spanner.  The pins fit axially into the work.  Below is an adjustable pin face spanner being used on a bicycle bottom bracket to adjust the bearings.  All these spanner types are widely used on different types of equipment and tools, from bicycles to giant hydraulic cylinders to locomotives.  Note that a hook spanner would be used for the black lock ring in the photo below to lock the bearing adjustment.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank You, did not know there were wrenches that accommodate a range of sizes.


----------



## dlane (Jan 28, 2016)

The small lever closer I got was useless, I made a new lever that works better but still cheezey the collar rings work better .
Save a few bucks and don't get the lever closer.


----------



## Brnoczech (Jan 28, 2016)

This is a collet wrench that I made for my collet block.  Only fits the one size, but that's all I needed it for.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a set of square and hex 5c collet blocks I have not yet got around to listing here.
Might also have some extra 5c collets.
Are you interested in a used (import) set?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a cheap set of collet blocks. They work very well. As said, the lever lock ring is almost worthless. I also got a horizontal/vertical collet holder. Don't remember the brand, but cheap as well. It works great. Mostly used it in vertical to drill and tap a bunch of 1/4-20 holes on my Bridgeport.  I dialed it in, then center drilled all the parts first, then drilled, then tapped.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 31, 2016)

Where I used to work they had a set with  both the nut and the lever closer. The lever closer worked great.. It was a USA set though.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got a complete square and hex collet blocks, lever, and nuts, and some import 5C collets I could part with.
Advise if interested, then I'll get some pics and details.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jjtgrinder (Feb 2, 2016)

I bought a set from an Amazon vendor. Thank You.


----------



## petertha (Feb 11, 2016)

I know the OP specified 5C & I have what I suspect are the same Chinese blocks shown. And yes, they are a bit of a knuckle skinner to tighten/loosen properly & the cam handle thing is never in a good setup spot. 

But also mentioning if you happen to have ER collets or considering them, these blocks are available & serve the same function. But the rings are easier to tighten IMO & smaller ER's make for smaller setups if that's an issue. I bought the ER40 blocks, shipping was reasonable & speedy. They look to be every bit as good or maybe a tad nicer than the 5C blocks. Unfortunately I couldn't find any N-Am suppliers of this which is odd. One would think they would be everywhere. Maybe they have their own gig?
http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/catalogue/results.aspx?search=collet+block


----------

